# Just awesome. Get it.



## AaronK

I don't have any veritas planes myself, but i thought that those little set screws on either side of the mouth are supposed to trap the blade to prevent that problem with unwanted lateral movement…?


----------



## lysdexic

I have both these planes as well and I must be spoiled. I bought them before I got into vintage Stanley planes. After tuning up each Stanley I still reach for my verities la bu planes. The side set screws keep the iron from any lateral side to side movement but don't prevent lateral ANGULAR movement. This is a common complaint of theNorris style adjuster where both are controled by one knob. You have to be careful when adjusingt depth that you don't nudge the knob laterally while twisting. But this is inherent in the Norris design and not just these planes.

Great pics by the way


----------



## live4ever

Drool drool….

By the way, where's the obligatory transparent shaving photo?


----------



## Mcnervy

I agree 100%
this is my first High quality jack plane
I have been using a 40+ year old trusworthy, Razor sharp still unplesant to use
Using this plane on my new Propper work bench is a absolute joy
Buy this if you need a Jack plane
comes sharp from the factory


----------



## rareair

in Chris Schwartz blog there was a spot about a guy who makes replacement totes for LV planes and they are comfortable old stanley like shaped. I got a tote and knob from the guy for my LV BU Jointer plane. Its very nice. for about $40

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/tool-reviews/new-handles-available-for-veritas-bevel-up-planes


----------



## lysdexic

Steve,

I have seen his handles on e-bay and given them serious consideration. However, I have limited expreince with LN or Stanley totes. I find the Veritas totes pretty comfortable. The Woodriver #4 tote that I have is downright painful after just I few minutes. So, I may not know what I am missing.

Do you think the the replacement tote is worth it?


----------



## JeremyPringle

To AaronK. Yes, the set screws on the side of the plane are to keep the blade in the center of the mouth. They should not be tight, just snug, to allow for some movement. I actually really like that about Veritas planes.


----------



## rareair

lysdexic,
I got cherry handles like the ones in the picture. They are smooth and very professionaly finished. The shape is a gentle curve rather than the nearly rectangular handles on the LV. I found the LV handle to be OK but not great. I really like the new handles. Crown tools makes a replacemant set of tote and knob for roughly the same priice, however only fits stanley and stanley like planes. Bill Ritner is the maker of the custom tote and knob.


----------

